# Thought this was funny



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=GBdYBc0BLgQ


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you mean this one?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, did mine not post?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Not only was it funny, but to bad it has a lot truth, that I see on here,all the time. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

That video is awesome. I would like to see more of those.


----------

